# Survey about online communities - responses needed



## UCCResearcher (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I am a final year undergraduate student in University College Cork in Ireland and I am researching how people interact in online communities. As you are a member of this forum, my study would benefit greatly from your contribution. The study consists of an anonymous, 10-minute survey which you can access by clicking on the link below. The survey features general questions about interacting online as well as specific questions about your participation in this forum.

http://hfrg.ucc.ie/cont/

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to contact the principle researcher at [email protected].

All information obtained in this study is strictly confidential, you remain anonymous, and you have the right to withdraw from the study at any time. You may also skip any questions which you do not wish to answer. You are also free to contact the researcher if you would like to receive the results of this study after it has been completed.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

*This survey was sanctioned by the Administrative Staff*

I would like to see the results posted here after this survey has completed. Many members, myself included, are leery about giving out their personal email addresses for obvious reasons.

As long as you are using our resources to attract users to participate on this survey, you owe us the chance to see the results here. 

[Edit] I took the survey and there is no requirement for entering personal information, so it seems harmless enough.


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

From what I can tell, there is no actual personal/identifying information requested on the survey, which makes it harmless enough...I will give it a go.

Good luck UCC Researcher!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There's nothing in the survey I found worrying. Glad to have helped!


----------

